# Zyxel p-660 series modem



## BFBC2 (23. April 2011)

Hi Leute

Ich hab ein Problem. Ich kann mein Modem nicht konfigurieren. Ich hab schon vieles versucht (Reset-Knopf 10 sekunden gedrückt halten, etc.) aber nichts will funktionieren.
Das Passwort habe ich vergessen und 1234 geht auch nicht.
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

MfG
BFBC2


----------

